# Lavender?



## Xphyra

Hi, I was wondering is lavender harmful to cockatiels? (freshly picked/dried etc to use as a scent in a room)

Are there other bird-friendly plants/spices that can be used for scents?
I was wondering about the lavender because I heard it can help people sleep better, and it's soothing, but since Pepper sleeps in my room I need to make sure what's safe and what's not.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohum

Peppy loves rosemary and i think lavender is similar


----------



## Xphyra

Pepper loves Rosemary too!
I want to stick some lavender under my pillows, the smell is so nice ;u;


----------



## RexiesMuM

I think lavender is fine as long as it fresh and not the oil .


----------



## Xphyra

RexiesMuM said:


> I think lavender is fine as long as it fresh and not the oil .


Thanks for the response  I'll take a look around for more information, but if so I'll definitely use fresh picked!


----------



## Kiwi

Any essential oils, including lavender are bad for your 'tiel.

If it is fresh or dried lavender it is fine to use as an air freshener. My 'tiel has oraganic dried lavender as an herb in her herb salad dish. It is safe for them to eat if it is the right kind of lavender, but Kiwi doesn't really touch it. I believe it is recommended not to feed them a lot of lavender because it is a strong herb and there were rumors before about how it may be bad for them. I think those rumors were based mostly on lavender oils because those can kill parrots. People give parrots and other birds sprigs of lavender sometimes. They place it around their cage to help them calm down, if it smells too strongly you may not want to put it as near to their cage. Just to be safe.

Edit: I remember now, it's because too much of an aromatic herb is thought to irritate digestion. Though lavender is an herb for digestion.

Listed as safe to eat and also sold in herbs made specifically for birds.
http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/eplants.htm
https://ladygouldian.com/Herb-Salad


----------



## Vickitiel

That's a nice idea. I wish I still had those massive lavender plants in our garden. Might have to get some more!


----------



## Xphyra

Kiwi said:


> Any essential oils, including lavender are bad for your 'tiel.
> 
> If it is fresh or dried lavender it is fine to use as an air freshener. My 'tiel has oraganic dried lavender as an herb in her herb salad dish. It is safe for them to eat if it is the right kind of lavender, but Kiwi doesn't really touch it. I believe it is recommended not to feed them a lot of lavender because it is a strong herb and there were rumors before about how it may be bad for them. I think those rumors were based mostly on lavender oils because those can kill parrots. People give parrots and other birds sprigs of lavender sometimes. They place it around their cage to help them calm down, if it smells too strongly you may not want to put it as near to their cage. Just to be safe.
> 
> Edit: I remember now, it's because too much of an aromatic herb is thought to irritate digestion. Though lavender is an herb for digestion.
> 
> Listed as safe to eat and also sold in herbs made specifically for birds.
> http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/eplants.htm
> https://ladygouldian.com/Herb-Salad


Thanks a lot! And I don't really use essential oils so I think we're fine 
I was thinking of keeping a little bag of lavender under my pillow actually--so pepper probably wouldn't munch on it but he does love rosemary! Reminds me I need to add that to his food dish later today.


----------

